# I can't stop crying



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I am a mess. I am tired of feeling horrific all day for 5 months now. I just locked myself in my batbroom to cry and cry. Searching for a little of comfort from this hell. I can be just in my bed and all of a sudden I feel a huge pump of vibration anxiety that hits my body and then I start feeling that soul leaving body detachment. This is pure hell and I don't know what else to do to get my life back. This hell came out of nowhere. I was fine and happy and then I get hit with this horrific nightmare and I can't snap back to reality. So everyday for 5 months I am walking around in dream land and then I have to fight off these weird soul leaving body attacks. What the hell is this!!?? Where did it come from?! So many unanswered questions!!!! I need some help or reassurance.. I need something....


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Just know that your not alone and that you will get better. I've seen so many people get better on here, even randomly. Take it a day at a time or else it will feel really overwhelming.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

freezeup said:


> Just know that your not alone and that you will get better. I've seen so many people get better on here, even randomly. Take it a day at a time or else it will feel really overwhelming.


Thank You


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

quick question: did it make sense that it came back? Like did you have any big stress/anxiety etc going on in your life?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> quick question: did it make sense that it came back? Like did you have any big stress/anxiety etc going on in your life?


To me it makes no sense that it came back. Especially since the first time I got this 18 years ago was because of weed. I haven't touched weed ever since and I been fine these 18 years. All of a sudden I was happy and Bam this hell hit just by me thinking about that one night 18 years ago. It's so weird and I am very confused. Maybe I had some anxiety issue that I didn't know about? I don't know but I feel terrible and I don't know what else to do.


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

Do you feel any relief or clarity after crying? For me, after crying I would feel some relief for a little while.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

cl1max said:


> Do you feel any relief or clarity after crying? For me, after crying I would feel some relief for a little while.


A little yes. And I'm also glad I can cry now because when this hell started I couldn't even do that.


----------



## Chris1234 (Jul 14, 2017)

yes you are not alone some would be jealous of your crying, dont mean to downplay it please embrace it. All posts on this thread are encouraging. You will heal


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> A little yes. And I'm also glad I can cry now because when this hell started I couldn't even do that.


Try and force yourself to cry alot. Really helped me. There was a point I was crying once/twice a day.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Meds HopingCat...

If its that bad maybe its time to find the right med that can help...

Have you considered low dose Atypical Anti Psychotic (Maybe Seroquel)

Give it a couple of weeks to kick in properly and try not to panic if it makes you feel worse initially....Thats the norm for most psychiatric meds....

It could really help you......Helps me so much....


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Meds HopingCat...
> 
> If its that bad maybe its time to find the right med that can help...
> 
> ...


Did it make this hell go away?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not totally...but a very profound improvement....

Atypicals have worked for lots of people....

Sulpiride is what i take.....

Seroquel is the one that seems to work wel for lots of others....

You should only need a low dose....Its very normal for Atypical low doses to be prescribed for acute anxiety conditions such as DP

I live a pretty reasonable life because of this med....Otherwise i would be f****d....I had DP in the most extreme form....I was totally incapacitated because of DP....Atypical gave me back my life and still helps me immensely....


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Not totally...but a very profound improvement....
> 
> Atypicals have worked for lots of people....
> 
> ...


Thank You!
Did you get out of body weird soul living body attacks?


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't be. I've had this for a year without no meds and therapy. It's very hard, but trust me when I tell you that you find strength out of nowhere. You just need courage and determination.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

HopingCat36 said:


> Thank You!
> Did you get out of body weird soul living body attacks?


Yes.....I often used to feel I had left my body and was looking at myself from outside myself....Very strange and disturbing...


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Eddy, what were your other symptoms that went away? Thanks!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anxiety levels settled down, Obsessive thinking eased alot, Depression lifted, Morbid thoughts went away, Sleeping improved, Appetite came back, Drak cloud above my eyes lifted, Exestential thinking patterns basically went away,

Overall I became much more myself again and began functioning again which was huge for me....When I was in the deepest grips of DP I was incapacitated...The fact that I could start living again was huge for me even though I wasnt totally DP free...

I was able to work again, play some sports again, go outside and feel at ease....Go to public places, eat, sleep better....

Like ive said many times on here I went from zero out of ten as regards living a life to a more or less regular 6 out of ten...

I still have certain symptoms but because of the meds they dont bother me as much and I can distract and get on with things more easily...

The meds took the overwhelming power out of most of my crazy symtpoms and made them much less troublesome and easier to discard for the b***s**t they are...


----------

